# Odd bang in the rear



## misterwolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Im stumped, though I am not extremely mechanical when it comes to seeing what bad parts look like, I don't see anything obvious. Maybe I can get some help here. 

It started a couple days ago I was driving out on a road and it got rough, so I took it slow, but the first pot hole produced this noise, and now its more constant. 

The noise sounds like metal snapping, I don't know if that describes it well but to me, if a brittle metal bar would simply snap instead of bend, this is what it would sound like. 

It happens infrequently when driving straight but I have been able to consistently reproduce it entering my driveway with a left turn (there is a very small bump, nothing even nearly big just a common pavement to gravel transition really.) but it makes this sound and bangs again when straightening out. I think it's coming from the right side, but Ill have a friend ride with me to confirm since everything sounds like its on the left for me. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## misterwolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Also, jumping on the trunk, does not reproduce the sound though there is a very slight hiss when I jump hard and bring the suspension right down. And there are no rods I can see that are clearly broken, everything looks attached, whether the attachment joint is worn or not is beyond me though.


----------



## Blade_link (Oct 13, 2014)

*bang*

sounds like you broke a support for the suspension or the spring is broken somewhere and that hissing you can hear is the shock absorber. the broken mount will more then likely be at the top. may have to get right up there with a flash light to see the break. i would recommend replacing the entire shock and mount usually sold as a kit these days


----------



## misterwolf (Oct 14, 2014)

I will check that today when I jack my car up to check the sway bar & linkage. Thanks


----------



## misterwolf (Oct 14, 2014)

Alright, so, armed with a diagram of the suspension I found the issue on the left side. The sway bar link is 100% gone, all that is left is the heads.


----------



## brownsfan3785 (Mar 23, 2015)

sway bar links are easy to change on this. Might as well do the bushings at the same time. I did both on my '01 Alt. and it really shut the back up nice and good.

Leave the odd bang in the rear for Friday night at the drive-in.


----------

